# quackattack



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I saw your photo's from yesterday of the 10 point buck. You better be careful though. I always thought shining deer was illegal. You probably didn't have malicous intent, but i don't believe a gamewarden would see it that way.

Someone correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Fishook,

I don't know about in MN where quack is, but it isn't illegal in WI.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

my bad...assumed he was from nd


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Under his avatar says Crookston/Grand forks. I agree, the warden gets ahold of that and it will be lights out. Shining deer in any form is highly illegal in Nodak.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

No need to make any accusations as nobody even knows where the picture was taken.

I would think people have enough to worry about themselves without having to worry about what everyone else is doing?

If you're that interested, send the guy a PM or e-mail and ask him yourself without speculating on the Open Forum.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

No one is making accusations. Just a heads up, chill out!

Besides that he posted them in the "open" undertitled "while spotlighting".


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

fishhook said:


> I saw your photo's from yesterday of the 10 point buck. You better be careful though. I always thought shining deer was illegal. You probably didn't have malicous intent, but i don't believe a gamewarden would see it that way.
> 
> Someone correct me if i am wrong.


No accusations....just a reminder to be careful. Guess i could have sent a pm...didn't think of it.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

"It shall be illegal to engage in shining for big game with any artificial light for the purpose of locating or observing big game between sunset of one day and sunrise of the next. State law prohibits any harassment of big game animals that is not provided for in the law. "

From the NDG&F site...

Would this make flash bulbs on Trail Cams illegal too??? They are "artificial lights" that are "shined" for "the purpose of...observing big game"


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Sorry to cause all the confusion guys. That picture was taken on the MN side where shining is legal. A few miles west of crookston. I have already talked 2 the local warden about all the regs.

:beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I found it very interesting since I had never heard of any state that allowed jack lighting deer so I looked up the MN hunting regulations. Here is what I found.

ARTIFIcIAL LIGHTS
A person may not cast the rays of a spotlight, headlight, or other
artificial light onto a highway or into a field, woodland, or forest to spot,
locate, or take a wild animal while possessing, either individually or as
one of a group, a firearm, bow, or other implement that could be used to
kill big game. The exceptions to this regulation are:
a) A firearm that is unloaded, cased, and in the closed trunk* of a motor
vehicle (see definitions of "unloaded" and "cased," page 27); or
b) A bow that is completely encased or unstrung and in the trunk* of
a motor vehicle.
Violation of this section is a gross misdemeanor.
• With or without a firearm or bow, no person may cast the rays of a
spotlight, headlight, or other artificial light into a field, woodland,
or forest to spot, locate, or take a wild animal between the hours of
10 p.m. and 6 a.m. from September 1 to December 31.
• With or without a firearm, between one-half hour after sunset until
sunrise, a person may not cast the rays of a spotlight, headlight or
other artificial light to spot, locate, or take a wild animal on fenced,
agricultural land containing livestock or poultry that is marked with
signs prohibiting the shining of lights. The signs must: 1) display
reflectorized letters that are at least two inches in height and state
"no shining" or similar terms; and 2) be placed at intervals of 1,000
feet or less along the boundary of the area.
• It is not a violation of this law to shine lights while doing any agricultural,
occupational, or recreational activity, including snowmobiling,
not related to spotting, locating, or taking a wild animal.
• With or without a firearm, between the hours of 6:00 p.m. and 6:00
a.m., a person may not project a spotlight or hand-held light onto
residential property or building sites from a moving motor vehicle
being operated on land, except for the following purposes:
1) safety; 2) emergency response; 3) normal vehicle operations; or
4) performing an occupational duty.
* If the motor vehicle does not have a trunk, the firearm or bow must be in the
rearmost portion of the vehicle.
Note: This regulation does not apply to taking raccoons or tending traps according
to all other regulations in this booklet.

I think I would check the bushes for that game warden. :lol:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Gohon,

Your post proved that quack is in the right as long as he didn't have the aformentioned weapons. This regulation closey mirrors that of Wisconsin's. Come-on guys, you may not agree with spot-lighting deer, but let it go already. He was perfectly legal. Those of you are in states where this is illegal may find it hard to believe, but he along w/ thousands of others in the state, have done no wrong as long as they follow the guidelines.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't get your feathers so ruffled over nothing now.......Just pointing out there are some tricky writing there where no weapon of any kind has to be present for a violation. Those "with or without" sections could trip you up. Probable best to refrain from using the words spot lighting or shinning as they both are associated with the method of illegally killing of deer in most states.


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

Huh...I always thought it was illegal in MN to shine deer, but after reading the regs, I see that it is a only between Sept 1 to December 31st. Very interesting.

See...forums, although at times a place of discontent for some, can be a meaningful place for education!


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Not to be an a$$, but if you can tell me NEVER in your whole life living in ND have you stopped and shined your headlights out to get another look at a big buck that ran across the road, then you can complain and raise a fuss about this. I'll still call BS. Leave him alone, he did nothing wrong.

Qwack, hopefully you get a crack at him if he's in an area you hunt.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

FLOYD said:


> Not to be an a$$, but if you can tell me NEVER in your whole life living in ND have you stopped and shined your headlights out to get another look at a big buck that ran across the road


People do that.....oh my god.......someone call the game wardens.......ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> then you can complain and raise a fuss about this. I'll still call BS. Leave him alone, he did nothing wrong.


Good lord people........................ I didn't see anyone complaining or making a fuss. A few simple things pointed out for info and some of you seem to get your panties in a wad. Sure glad I didn't make any accusations or I would have been labeled a terrorist. As someone else said "chill out".


----------

